# clavier pour iMac G3



## skrollan (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Mon clavier semble se faire un peu vieux (dernière ligne -wxcvb.. et espace, se bloque souvent)
Qu'est-ce-que vous me conseillez ? Achat neuf ? d'occase et où ?
Merci pour vos conseils .


----------



## haribo (21 Avril 2006)

Dans un premier temps, tu peux t'inspirer de ce tuto pour le démonter et le nettoyer 
http://www.sterpin.net/prokeyboard.htm


----------



## Helloyou (21 Avril 2006)

Le tuto est très détaillé mais il ne concerne pas le clavier de l'iMac G3.
Par contre, si tu ne veux pas mettre trop cher mais quand même avoir un clavier neuf,
tu peux acheter le modèle Ultra Flat Keyboard de Labtec. Il a à peu près le même
gabarit que celui d'origine, a une connection USB, par contre pas de port supplémentaire.
Il est 100% compatible Mac, même si ce n'est pas spécifié.
Toutes les touchez de raccourcis ne fonctionnent pas, mais le réglage du volume, oui.
Tu peux le trouver en grande surface, notamment chez Carrefour pour moins de 15 &#8364;.
LIEN ICI


----------



## Kerri (21 Avril 2006)

tous les claviers USB pour pc marchent sur mac, seulement certaines touches ne sont pas placées pareil.


----------



## grig (22 Avril 2006)

les MacAlly sont gros, mais ils marchent super bien.


----------



## skrollan (22 Avril 2006)

merci,
c'est bon à savoir, que les claviers pc sont compatibles.
je vais quand même essayer de trouver un clavier mac
d'occase , et sinon, je prendrai un clavier pc.


----------



## AlfaBey (23 Avril 2006)

Si je peux me permettre et sans vouloir pousser à la dépense, on peut trouver l'Apple Clavier USB 109 touches (blanc) neuf pour moins de 30 ... Et tous les raccourcis, combinaisons de touches, etc. fonctionnent parfaitement. A ce prix-là, l'occase ou un clavier PC perdent un peu de leur intérêt, à mon avis...
C'est ce que j'ai fait pour remplacer celui de mon vieux G4 et j'en suis bien content (d'autant que je gagne des touches absentes sur le petit d'origine).
Le seul défaut que je lui trouve est le manque de fluidité dans la frappe rapide, mais bon suffit de s'habituer.


----------

